# Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?



## addicted (3. November 2006)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass man anscheinend die Spule der Tournament Basia CArp Qd an die Entoh machen kann.

Das heisst, man hätte bei der Entoh eine weniger straffe Bremse und sogar einen Freilauf?

Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht, oder weiss ob das geht?


Überleg mir gerade die Basiaspulen anzuschaffen.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Keine Anung. Was kosten denn die Basia Spulen?


----------



## addicted (3. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Anscheinend nur 35€. Kann ich aber kaum glauben.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Wo hast Du das denn her?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## addicted (3. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Von cipro. 

Hat dort anscheinend schon einer gemacht. Warte auf dem seine Antwort.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Ich finde sowohl den Spulenpreis, als auch die Idee dubios. Frag doch mal Christoph Schulz bei Cipro. Wenn der das nicht weiß, wer sonst?


----------



## addicted (3. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Der hat auch schon ne Mail!


----------



## addicted (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Ich hab gerade meine Tournament QD Spulen bekommen. Die der Basia passen nicht, da sie länger sind.
Es sind Washer(diese roten Plastikscheiben), ne Anleitung( in D, FR, ENG) und die Spule mit Bremsknopf in der Packung.
Die Bremse ist wirklich feiner als die der Standartspulen. Aussgerdem hat die Spule Löcher für die Aufnahme von Betas, bzw., Knicklichtern, "um Nachts Bisse zu erkennen".
Desweiteren sind nicht diese chinesischen Zeichen wie auf der Originalspule drauf.
Hab jetzt quasi eine Entoh ISO. Oder einfach eine "Tournament Entoh QD".

Hier noch 2 Bilder:







und


----------



## Pilkman (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*



addicted schrieb:


> ... aussgerdem hat die Spule Löcher für die Aufnahme von Betas, bzw., Knicklichtern, "um Nachts Bisse zu erkennen". ...



Da muss ich nochmal nachfragen: Steht das in der Gebrauchsanweisung für die Spulen?! |kopfkrat


----------



## addicted (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Ja, steht es. :m 

Deswegen auch die Anführungszeichen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*



> Die der Basia passen nicht, da sie länger sind



Das wäre auch mein Eindruck aus dem Ladenbegrabbeln beider gewesen, deshalb die Frage weiter oben.

Für den Betalightschlitz hab ich glaub auch nur ein schmunzeln übrig.
Aber wenn die Bremse funktioniert, hat sich das Ja gelohnt.

Was haben die denn jetzt gekostet? Und wie funktioniert die Bremse genau. Hätte man auch nur den Bremsknopf wechseln können?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## addicted (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Die Betalightschlitze sind ziemlich unnütz. Was mir besser gefällt ist das cleanere Design(ohne den Zeichen) der QD Spulen.
So wie es aussieht, lassen sich die Standartspulen mit dem QD Bremsknopf auch schneller verstellen.
Wenn man beide Köpfe vergleicht, sieht man, dass statt der Feder des Originalkopfes eine Art Spacer verbaut ist. Trotzdem kommt mir die Bremse der QD Spule feinfühliger vor.


----------



## Rudy (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Also genügt jetzt eine Umdrehung um die Bremse ganz zu öggnen bzw. schließen? Oder was ist sinn und zweck deiner anschaffung?


----------



## addicted (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Der Sinn ist, die Bremse schneller verstellen zu können und nicht mit 1000 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Rudy (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Und wieviele umdrehungen müsst du dann machen?


----------



## addicted (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Normal ~ 7-8 mit QD eine Umdrehung.


----------



## Rudy (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Das ist ja geil, dann hast du ja fast ne Baitrunner. Weil ein Kollege von mir die Enthos fischt! Und jetzt auf Shimano Baitrunner umsteigen möchte


----------



## addicted (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Wiegesagt, hat er mit der QD Spule das gleiche Bremssystem wie die Basia oder die Entoh ISO.


----------



## Rudy (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

echt nicht verkehrt, und was hast du dafür gelöhnt?


----------



## addicted (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Unter 40€ pro Spule. (In einem anderen Forum ist die Rede von 89€. Kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen. Knappe 90€ kostet die Ersatzspule für die Basia...)


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Die Spulen für die Basia passen definitiv NICHT auf die Entoh, sie sind viel zu lang! Es gibt aber original Entoh QD - Spulen, die bekommt man aber nur direkt aus England, von Daiwa. Lass dir von deinem Händler mal den DAIWA - England - Katalog zeigen, falls er ihn hat. Da sind die Spulen drin. Den Preis habe ich aber nicht im Kopf. Auf jeden Fall sind die Dinger richtig teuer!


----------



## addicted (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Spulen für die Basia passen definitiv NICHT auf die Entoh, sie sind viel zu lang! Es gibt aber original Entoh QD - Spulen, die bekommt man aber nur direkt aus England, von Daiwa. Lass dir von deinem Händler mal den DAIWA - England - Katalog zeigen, falls er ihn hat. Da sind die Spulen drin. Den Preis habe ich aber nicht im Kopf. Auf jeden Fall sind die Dinger richtig teuer!



Liess mal bitte mein Posting über dir #d 


Hab die Spulen/bzw. den Bremskopf gestern getestet und find sie angenehmer zu handhaben als die Originalspulen.
Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sich die ISOs anzuschaffen kann sich also normale Entohs mit QD Spulen kaufen, bzw. sie mit den Spulen nachrüsten und kommt so um einiges günstiger weg.
Der Kopf funktioniert auch mit den Originalspulen.


----------



## Rudy (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Also ergibt die Entoh mit QD Spulen eine Entoh ISO. Wobei man für die Entoh 170+40 zahlt und die iso ca 300 euro kommt.


----------



## Pilkman (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*



Rudy schrieb:


> Also ergibt die Entoh mit QD Spulen eine Entoh ISO. ...



Nee, ganz so einfach ist die Rechnung nicht. Sonst könnte man beispielsweise gar nicht auf das wesentlich geringere Gesamtgewicht der Tournament Iso kommen... 

Hab übrigens jetzt ein schön hoch auflösendes Pic der Tournament Iso in einem englischen Shop gefunden. 






Quelle: http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/shop.php3?prodid=4046


----------



## addicted (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

So sieht es aus. Ich denke, die ISO wird leichter sein. Das wird auch daran liegen, dass sie 3 Kugellager weniger als die normale Entoh besitzt.
Desweiteren hast du bei der normalen Entoh dann 3 Ersatzspulen.


----------



## BuzzMoody (30. März 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Ich hab mir meine Entohs jetzt auch mit der QuickDrag Spule der Iso verfeinert. Mit einer Umdrehung in den Freilauf zu kommen funktioniert einwandfrei und die Optik ist ebenfalls noch aufgewertet. Hab sie für unter 40 € bekommen, auf jeden Fall nen feiner Tipp auf den ich erstmal gar nicht gekommen wäre.


----------



## erv (31. März 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Hi zusammen!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die QD-Spulen für ungefähr 40 Euros herbekommt? Mein Händler will dafür fast das doppelte :-(

Danke für die Hilfe!

erv


----------



## BuzzMoody (31. März 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*



erv schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man die QD-Spulen für ungefähr 40 Euros herbekommt?
> 
> ...


 
Gibts bei der Angelzentzrale Herrieden, kosten 36,95€.
www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de unter Rollen, logisch!


----------



## erv (1. April 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Hi!

Cool! Die werd ich mir auch gleich kredenzen... Danke für die schnelle Info!

lg, erv


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Ist denn der Bremskopf anders oder die Spule? Dann würd ich mir nämlich nur den Kopf organisieren...


----------



## Pilkman (4. April 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Ist denn der Bremskopf anders oder die Spule? Dann würd ich mir nämlich nur den Kopf organisieren...



Das dürfte kaum funktionieren.... #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Deswegen Frag ich ja... weil rein von der optik her schaut die spule doch fast genauso aus...|kopfkrat  

Wat is denn an der spule nu anders?


----------



## Calimero (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

hätte auch mal ne frage zu dem thema! und zwar würde mich interessieren, ob auf die 5000 tournament entoh rolle auch eine 5500 spule (QD oder die normalen tournament entoh spulen) passt?
...oder auch, sind die rollenkörper der 5000 und 5500 modelle gleich groß?


----------



## Calimero (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

...denk ich hab die antwort auf meine frage gerade selber gefunden!
...man kann 5000 und 5500 spulen kombinieren, da die rollenkörper der daiwa tournament entoh serie gleich groß sind!


----------



## fisch2080 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

wie schaut es denn mit den 4500ern aus? Passen da die Versionen in 5000 und 5500 auch drauf? Würde mich mal interessieren da ich die 4500er  Entohs habe und es die QD-Spulen nur in 5000/5500 gibt...


----------



## addicted (29. September 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

Ja passen. 

Den "QD-Effekt" machen nur die Köpfe aus, Spulen sind bis auf Optik gleich.


----------



## Carras (30. September 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*



addicted schrieb:


> Den "QD-Effekt" machen nur die Köpfe aus, Spulen sind bis auf Optik gleich.


 
Ja so isses,.

es gibt auch Cracks die die originalen Spulenköpfe der Emcast Evo Carp o.a. umbauen. kostet weitaus weniger,...muss aber auch gekonnt sein!

guckst Du Hier

Grüßle


----------



## fisch2080 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Tournament Entoh mit Basia Qd Spule?*

danke für die Info. Hatte in der Zwischenzeit schon Kontakt zu Daiwa aufgenommen und dort auch die info bekommen das bei der Tournament Entoh der Body gleichgroß ist und die Spulen sich nur in der Tiefe unterscheiden.


----------

